# Amel Stripe/Cube Corn Het Snow x ghost



## dalilloz (Mar 31, 2008)

what would i get if i breed these two??


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think you would get 100% normals het for stripe/cube hypo and anery. 

This doesn't take into account hidden hets.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

half normal het anery amel hypo stripe
half anery het amel hypo stripe


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah deffo, ghost is hypo anery afterall


----------

